# Coumadin coagulopathy



## ggparker14 (Feb 15, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for Coumadin coagulopathy?


Thanks so much.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2013)

can you give the exact provider statement


----------

